# Using the Tail to Identify Right Side of Knitting & Crochet?



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I once saw a video on how to identify the right side of knitting, depending on which side the tail of yarn was positioned. Unfortunately, I can't remember whether it was to the left or right of the knitting :| 

I can actually tell the difference with knitting, but have trouble identifying the right/wrong side of crochet, and thought this little tip would help. I can't find the video; it used to be on Youtube but either I'm looking in the wrong place or it has been removed.

Any help would be greatly appreciated


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

It all depends on whether the first row is a right side or wrong side row, not which side the tail is on. Some patterns start out with a wrong side row just to set up a design.


----------



## nanciann (Aug 9, 2011)

If you have trouble identifying wrong and right side...just pull the tail through a few stitches of either the right or wrong side...just remember which side is which that you do that to and always use that side in the future...


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

I've taken to putting a stitch marker or safety pin on the right side when it's not going to be obvious.


----------



## MariElyn (Jul 8, 2014)

I've tried this idea but could never remember which was which. If it is critical, I would put a safety pin on the right side. Just be consistent and you will remember!


----------



## DHobbit (Jan 11, 2014)

bottom on the Right side.

right side is right side :lol:


----------



## chickkie (Oct 26, 2011)

I always put a pin on the right side, so there is no guessing

always


----------



## laceluvr (Feb 16, 2012)

After I CO & go to work the first row, the tail end is on my right side. Every time I see the tail at the tip of my needle, I know I'm on the right side of my knitting. 

However, if the pattern indicates that the first row is supposed to be the wrong side (WS) for that pattern; then I know that when the right side is facing me, the tail end will be to the left away from the needle tip.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Thank you, everyone. You have all been helpful.


----------



## fergablu2 (Apr 30, 2011)

In knitting, it depends what type of cast on you use. If you do long tail cast on, the tail is at the beginning of the row. If you use knit on or crochet cast on, the tail is at the end of the row, so I wouldn't depend on any formula to tell me right and wrong side from the position of the tail. I only use the tail to mark the beginning of the round when working in the round.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

You could always attach a safety pin to the right side of your knitting...


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It all depends on whether the first row is a right side or wrong side row, not which side the tail is on. Some patterns start out with a wrong side row just to set up a design.


 It also depends on the cast on you are using. Putting a marker on the right side solves the problem for me.


----------



## GroodleMom (Feb 27, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> It all depends on whether the first row is a right side or wrong side row, not which side the tail is on. Some patterns start out with a wrong side row just to set up a design.


 Sorry! I clicked twice apparently.


----------



## disgo (Mar 2, 2013)

In most crochet that is worked flat there is no right side. 3D stitches create right sided fabrics but can be used in reversibles as well.

You make a foundation chain and then work your first row of stitches to the left back to the slip knot end so when you turn at the dangling end you are starting your second row--if that is of any help.

In Tunisian crochet you work on the right side in the standard stitches all the time. You create your foundation chain and then turn and draw up loops to the slip knot like regular crochet. However you do not turn but make a return chain through all the loops on the Tunisian hook. At the last loop on the hook you go back from right to left on the public side and repeat until the fabric is complete. With the Double Ended Crochet Hook method one can make reversibles by working with the other hook end in the opposite direction and thus are turning the fabric as well. There are caps in Annie's hook that give you a green for go and red for stop to keep track of which row needs to go which direction, but you will find they are not necessary after you see what you are doing.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

Kerry Anne said:


> I once saw a video on how to identify the right side of knitting, depending on which side the tail of yarn was positioned. Unfortunately, I can't remember whether it was to the left or right of the knitting :|
> 
> I can actually tell the difference with knitting, but have trouble identifying the right/wrong side of crochet, and thought this little tip would help. I can't find the video; it used to be on Youtube but either I'm looking in the wrong place or it has been removed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kerry Anne said:


> I once saw a video on how to identify the right side of knitting, depending on which side the tail of yarn was positioned. Unfortunately, I can't remember whether it was to the left or right of the knitting :|
> 
> I can actually tell the difference with knitting, but have trouble identifying the right/wrong side of crochet, and thought this little tip would help. I can't find the video; it used to be on Youtube but either I'm looking in the wrong place or it has been removed.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


LOL!! along with you, not at you! I was just where you are at one time and could actually feel your dilemma!! Once you get the hang of it, it will become second nature to do it this way. After casting on, the "tail" will be at the top and so Row 1 of knitting will put the "tail" at the bottom for starting Row 2 (see, no tail)......so with "most patterns" row 1 will be the right side and Row 2 the wrong side or the pattern will tell you different. Best of luck in your knitting adventure!
P.S. I should have added that I do a long tail cast on every time.


----------



## joycevv (Oct 13, 2011)

Almost always, my "tail" is at the beginning of the row on the right side.


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Quiltermouse, you took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

I also put a pin on the right side.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

I think the placing of a pin on the right side of the project is a good idea - you can't go wrong.


----------



## jodymorse151 (Sep 14, 2014)

I just force myself to make the tail on the right (in knitting) even if it means adjusting which is right or wrong side in the pattern. I am no help with crochet. That craft is beyond me.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> I once saw a video on how to identify the right side of knitting, depending on which side the tail of yarn was positioned. Unfortunately, I can't remember whether it was to the left or right of the knitting :|
> 
> I can actually tell the difference with knitting, but have trouble identifying the right/wrong side of crochet, and thought this little tip would help. I can't find the video; it used to be on Youtube but either I'm looking in the wrong place or it has been removed.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated


If you use a cable, knit cast on, etc., the tail will be at the beginning of the work.
If you use a long-tail cast on, the tail will be at the beginning of the second row, so unless you've done the cast on and know which one you're dealing with, there is no reliable way to to read the knitting from the tail.


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Catarry said:


> If you use a cable, knit cast on, etc., the tail will be at the beginning of the work.
> If you use a long-tail cast on, the tail will be at the beginning of the second row, so unless you've done the cast on and know which one you're dealing with, there is no reliable way to to read the knitting from the tail.


I see what you mean.

When I crochet I begin my chains by using a knitting needle and crochet hook (crochet cast on?).

When I knit I use long tail cast on.


----------



## Catarry (Apr 10, 2012)

Kerry Anne said:


> I see what you mean.
> 
> When I crochet I begin my chains by using a knitting needle and crochet hook (crochet cast on?).
> 
> When I knit I use long tail cast on.


When I crochet and must keep track of the right side, I put a safety pin through a stitch on the first row. That way I'm certain of where I am.

Generally, in crochet, the tail is going to be on the left when you're working a 'right' or 'public' side row.

I've always begun crochet with a foundation chain, though I have worked chainless crochet a few times. I haven't worked a crochet project that started with hood and needle...will check it out, keeping my fingers crossed that my ignorance hasn't trumped everything I've written above.

Generally, crochet is pretty reversible, since every other row is worked in the same direction. Some issues may arise if you change colors every other row, so all your tails are on the same side. Then it's fairly easy to decide that's your wrong side, assuming your design doesn't call for a shaggy look on the public side. :wink:


----------



## ManyClouds (Sep 29, 2012)

Catarry said:


> When I crochet and must keep track of the right side, I put a safety pin through a stitch on the first row. That way I'm certain of where I am.
> 
> Generally, in crochet, the tail is going to be on the left when you're working a 'right' or 'public' side row.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------

